# Motorola DCH3416 Help



## Turomania

Hello every one!


This is my first post. I've been reading this board forever. thanks for all the great info.


Well I'm finally a owner of a HDTV. I finally have some say on something







after all these years of reading.


here's where I need the help.


I just bought a Sharp 46" 92U set. I upgraded to the Motorola DCH3416. not by choice, but that's what Comcast gave after I told them i will be using all HDMI connections.


I'm having problems with reception. I just feel like I'm not getting the TRUE HD signals with this new DCH3416. My brother has the same TV but has the older Comcast converter and his looks fantastic.


I have watched The Fifth Element (remastered version) blue ray on my PS3 via HDMI and it looks beautiful. I also seen parts of 300 and it looks beautiful too. But as soon as i swith to my box to watch regular HD programing, it just looks pretty GRAINY. i know that my box only sends 1080i, but i know it just seem pretty grainy right now compare to other sets I've seen.


Do you guys think i have a cable receiver issue.


here's my set up.



Sharp LCD 46"92U - to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI

PS3 - to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI

Xbox 360 - toa Sony Audio reciever via Component.

Motorola DCH3416 -to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI


And my video out is coming from my Sony Audio reciever via HDMI


Any thoughts?


thanks in advance

Turo


----------



## CA_Guy

Is the only problem grain? Are you getting the correct aspect ratio (16:9)? It sounds like you're leaving the Sharp on a single setting with HDMI as the input. So all the switching/work is being done in the Sony (audio) receiver. Since the PS3 looks good, how about swapping inputs between the PS3 and Motorola? See if the problem follows the device or receiver input. Another thought is to connect the Motorola directly to the Sharp and see if the grain is still there. If you've got grain without the receiver in the path, that narrows down the source very quickly. It certainly could be a less than desirable Motorola box. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Turomania

Yes the problem is with grain. And yes my box is set up with the 16:9.


I also did a direct switched the connection of th PS3 with the motorala and nada. I knew it wasnt't a reciever problem. I also connected my motorola HDMI directly to TV and same result. And i tried all the HDMI connections on my LCD and same thing.


But thing i did notice last night while watching ESPN's Monday night football, that it looked pretty good. Not as much grain. it makes me wonder if some channels do make the HD way less then it should be. but it just looks horrible to my standards. regular DVD's look much better on my regular CRT TV then a regular cable HD.


thanks for the advice CA GUY. maybe I just have a really bad box.


make some others have the same problems.


turo


----------



## CA_Guy

If you want the BEST looking HD pictures, you should use an antenna and receive them over the air. Anything sent through cable or DSS is not going to look as good; and many operators just pick up local signals off the air and send them to you. So a lot does depend on the specific channel you are watching.


In one case you could be watching a "local" channel which is being received off the air by your TV service provider and sent to you. The picture can not look any better than what they are receiving.


However, having said that, some broadcasts are not in HD. Some broadcasters will "upconvert" a signal or change the resolution. For example, some networks are broadcasting in 720P but they have affiliates that want to use only 1080i. So they convert the signal. There are just so many variables. If you start with a 720P signal, convert it to 1080i and then convert it back to 720P, you do NOT have the same signal you started with.


I'd love to watch ESPN, but I refuse to pay someone to send me the signal.


----------



## Turomania

thanks for you help and imput CA guy.


I'm suprise you dong have ESPN? doesn't come with your regular HD programing? mine did. the only thing i pay extra is just to have this HD box.


----------



## CA_Guy

I get all of my regular HD programming via the highest quality means available - over-the-air!!! And it is free. The downside is no ESPN. So if all the advertisers want me to see their commercials, they'll have to move MNF back to ABC (or provide ESPN OTA).


----------



## Turomania

I might look into that. I really want my HD.


I have everthing to have it, but it's not coming to fruitation.


----------



## avsperch

Turomania. Hi. I'm hearing that we're getting this box in Denver via Comcast, but someone was saying that the box could not fast forward (he was not specific if it was during live TV or recorded programs or both). Have you had any problems fast forwarding?


----------



## dsugandhi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Turomania* /forum/post/12046865
> 
> 
> Hello every one!
> 
> 
> This is my first post. I've been reading this board forever. thanks for all the great info.
> 
> 
> Well I'm finally a owner of a HDTV. I finally have some say on something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all these years of reading.
> 
> 
> here's where I need the help.
> 
> 
> I just bought a Sharp 46" 92U set. I upgraded to the Motorola DCH3416. not by choice, but that's what Comcast gave after I told them i will be using all HDMI connections.
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with reception. I just feel like I'm not getting the TRUE HD signals with this new DCH3416. My brother has the same TV but has the older Comcast converter and his looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> I have watched The Fifth Element (remastered version) blue ray on my PS3 via HDMI and it looks beautiful. I also seen parts of 300 and it looks beautiful too. But as soon as i swith to my box to watch regular HD programing, it just looks pretty GRAINY. i know that my box only sends 1080i, but i know it just seem pretty grainy right now compare to other sets I've seen.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think i have a cable receiver issue.
> 
> 
> here's my set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp LCD 46"92U - to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI
> 
> PS3 - to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI
> 
> Xbox 360 - toa Sony Audio reciever via Component.
> 
> Motorola DCH3416 -to a Sony Audio reciever via HDMI
> 
> 
> And my video out is coming from my Sony Audio reciever via HDMI
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Turo



Yesterday my cox cable guy installed the Motorola DCH3416 and I am also having the same issue as you mentioned. I feel like my earlier cable box was giving better picture.


Keep us updated if you find any solution for the issue.


Thanks,


----------



## aldrumz

Hi


Just had my older defective DVR switch out with the 3416 by Cox a few days ago and I am having the same issues as mentioned here.Most of the HD stations look similar to my older unit with the exception of a couple that are a bit grainy but the SD PQ is horrible.


I believe my previous box was a DCT6200 and the SD PQ was actually very good but as soon as the tech left and I started to flip through the channels with the 3416 I imdeditiely notice the PQ was much worst.


The box is currently hooked to my TV via component cables just as my older unit was.I have ordered a HDMI cable from Monoprice that will be here by the end of the week but I don't except that cable to improve the PQ much.


Any updates on the PQ of this unit?


Thanks.


----------



## FTLOSM

I just got this DCH3416 as a replacement for my DCT3412 which kept giving me error messages and resetting.


I thought i was a bit nuts when i noticed my picture quality was lower, i went into the setup menu (turned box off hit menu button to access it) confirmed my settings were ok, 16x9, hdmi, 1080I, 480P for standard, etc, yet my standard images are blah at best.


HD channels appear fine just my standard channels DO seem worse than the box hooked up an hour ago.


Wondered has anyone found a fix for this?


Bill


----------



## stryker6040

just had this unit installed yesterday by comcast. SD PQ looks like crap. HD for the most part looks good but every once and awhile while watching a program the picture will freeze up for a second or two. the unit itself is connected to the tv via an HDMI cable so i am gonna try componet and see if it changes. my hdtv is older made back in 2004 but it has the hdmi so i would think it would be all the same.


i also noticed on some SD channels the the audio and video are not matching up and it looks and sounds like an crappy old japanesse movie


----------



## mcdon283

Does anyone know how hot this runs? I have a blu ray player on top and it seems this DVR emits lots of heat.


----------



## Gjohnson7

Ok, I need help and I can't figure out what's going on. My old Dvr crapped out on me so I went down to Cox and picked up a replacement unit. Here's my issue I hooked up the DHC3416 the same way the old unit was hooked up. I have a Hdmi cable connecting the unit to my Sharp 42 LCD, My PS3 is also hooked up by Hdmi and I have a the fiber optics cable connected to my receiver. My issue is that I don't get any audio through my receiver from my DVR. My audio is fine for the PS3 and from my Wii (which is hooked up by composite video) but for the DVR I can only get audio on the TV itself. I was great with the old receiver, but I can't seem to figure out what the problem is now. I've tried swapping HDMI inputs and the audio follows the device.


----------



## TrapperK2

Sorry if I am off topic here but... I am wondering if anyone has been able to network the box and then be able to program/schedule recordings remotely from another computer like at work etc? I know TiVo has this capability but I have not really persued it. BTW I have Charter in rural Wisconsin. Thanks


----------



## NeutrinoMan

Have you guys with the poor picture tried a cable signal booster?


----------



## gliot1

I too have had this exact problem and via the info I have found, Motorola's repsonse and debugging have kind of sized this whole thing up. I have reviewed a number of folks compliants and the scenario is exactly the same on different equipment, EXCEPT the Motorola cable box is common amongst all. It does appear that the handshake is definitely at fault as the cable box intially sets to 1080i, but when the A/V receiver turns on (in my case an Onkyo 607) it appears to disturb the link and the cable box seems to default to 720p. I am assuming this happens because if a TV could not communicate properly it assumes the lowest setting so video could be seen. I believe Motorola's reponse is not great. Friends with at&t UVerse using Cisco equipment do not experience this. Motorola's work around to directly cable component video to the TV will work, but a better solution that I found was to wire directly to my receiver with component video. This allows you to still be connected from your TV to receiver in HDMI. Componet video does not have a handshaking sequence, thus no issue. Hvving simply the cable box connected via component works perfectly with 1080i being displayed when the transmission is the same. I believe Motorola needs to update the firmware of their cable boxes, and the logic is fairly simple. Competitve boxes work fine, a DVD player connected via HDMI throughout works fine. The only device I have found which resets the resolution are these cable boxes.


My solution has been implemented for over 2 weeks now with perfect results. For simplification I would like to be connected with HDMI through out and hope that somehow this issue gets resolved.


----------



## pwygant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gliot1* /forum/post/18094973
> 
> 
> I too have had this exact problem and via the info I have found, Motorola's repsonse and debugging have kind of sized this whole thing up. I have reviewed a number of folks compliants and the scenario is exactly the same on different equipment, EXCEPT the Motorola cable box is common amongst all. It does appear that the handshake is definitely at fault as the cable box intially sets to 1080i, but when the A/V receiver turns on (in my case an Onkyo 607) it appears to disturb the link and the cable box seems to default to 720p. I am assuming this happens because if a TV could not communicate properly it assumes the lowest setting so video could be seen. I believe Motorola's reponse is not great. Friends with at&t UVerse using Cisco equipment do not experience this. Motorola's work around to directly cable component video to the TV will work, but a better solution that I found was to wire directly to my receiver with component video. This allows you to still be connected from your TV to receiver in HDMI. Componet video does not have a handshaking sequence, thus no issue. Hvving simply the cable box connected via component works perfectly with 1080i being displayed when the transmission is the same. I believe Motorola needs to update the firmware of their cable boxes, and the logic is fairly simple. Competitve boxes work fine, a DVD player connected via HDMI throughout works fine. The only device I have found which resets the resolution are these cable boxes.
> 
> 
> My solution has been implemented for over 2 weeks now with perfect results. For simplification I would like to be connected with HDMI through out and hope that somehow this issue gets resolved.



You know, I have been trying to find out what causes this issue as well. I have had a DCH3416 connected through my Yamaha RX-V1800 and every now and then the resolution resets down to 720P and the 4:3 override to off. I usually notice it if the kids have been watching SD TV ad the picture is 4:3. For a while I thought my Harmony one did some crazy sequence making the box crash but I'm glad I found your answer.


I tried to set my AVR to bypass "resolution check" on startup but it still crashes every now and then. Hopefully they will change this firmware soon but I wouldn't hold my breath. I bet a new box will come out soon.


Cheers


----------

